

Microsoft ends Windows browser ballot in EU - BinaryIdiot
http://support2.microsoft.com/kb/2019411/en-us?sd=rss&spid=14019

======
Someone1234
Browser Choice was always obnoxious. You can talk all you wish about the
rights and wrongs of the EU decision, but having to deal with that stupid
screen was annoying as heck.

I just kept on hitting IE then manually downloading Chrome, because to hit
anything else would cause the IE icons to disappear and then you'd have to
manually re-add them (for the rare times you use IE).

Really all the EU should have done is made it so Microsoft cannot enforce or
discourage OEMs from installing other browsers on new PCs/laptops/etc. Then
when e.g. Firefox offered to pay Dell $1/machine, you could get IE and Firefox
as baseline.

